# Junkins Haunted Estate



## Junkins Haunted Estate (Sep 28, 2012)

The Junkins Haunted Estate is celebrating our 25th year!

Started in 1988, we are the largest non commercial, nonprofit Halloween event in New England and just maybe the country. Over 1500 people from all over the Northeast come each year to stroll through the old family estate. Over two acres of Halloween decorations await our guests, but don't let the warm fuzzy decorations from the safety of your car fool you, if you want the candy, it's a quarter mile through the haunted swamp! As you follow the luminaries towards the woods, crossing the bridge into the swamp, darkness will surround you and the cold swamp air will chill you to your bones. Oh by the way, they will be waiting for you!! Most commercial Halloween events will give you buckets of blood, while at the Junkins Haunted Estate we promise buckets of candy!

Admission is as always, FREE (donations are graciously excepted)
The estate is located at 87 Wilson Road in Kittery, Maine.
Dates for 2012: October 19 - 21 and 26 - 31
Time: About 6:30 PM to 9 PM weather permitting
Special time for the little ones will be October 30th at 5 PM
Families are welcome and all children must be accompanied by an adult.
For more details, photos and video, like us on our Facebook page and YouTube - "Junkins Haunted Estate". Nightly updates will be available on Twitter @hauntedestate so follow us.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks like a lot of fun. Wish that I could visit.


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

I was in Kittery the weekend before Halloween last year and heard nothing of this. Drats! May be able to visit in 2 weeks.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Looks fabulous! I wish i could just do a big haunting trip through New England.


----------



## Junkins Haunted Estate (Sep 28, 2012)

10 days to opening night!


----------



## Junkins Haunted Estate (Sep 28, 2012)

Nine days to opening night!


----------



## Junkins Haunted Estate (Sep 28, 2012)

‎8 Days until the Junkins Haunted Estate opens . . . . . . . You have been warned!


----------



## Junkins Haunted Estate (Sep 28, 2012)

One week and counting . . . . . . . . . (the bodies!)

Junkins Haunted Estate opens next Friday!!


----------



## Junkins Haunted Estate (Sep 28, 2012)

4.5 earthquake in the swamp tonight . . . . . Must be getting close to opening night!!

See you this Friday 6:30 PM at the Junkins Haunted estate.


----------



## Junkins Haunted Estate (Sep 28, 2012)

Watching the weather very closely.

Weatherman is SCARING me and he wants to Trick instead of Treat!!

So to be on the safe side, the Junkins Haunted Estate will postpone opening night until Saturday night.

Sorry but 90% of what we do is outside and uses 120 volts . . . . .


----------



## Junkins Haunted Estate (Sep 28, 2012)

Tonight is the night!! Junkins Haunted Estate opens at 6:30.


----------



## Junkins Haunted Estate (Sep 28, 2012)

Great night at the Junkins Haunted Estate!! Over two hundred went into the swamp, but not sure if all came out . . . . . .

We'll do it again tomorrow night!


----------



## Junkins Haunted Estate (Sep 28, 2012)

What a night at the Junkins Haunted Estate. Warm temps, a moon to light the swamp and lots of great families to take the stroll. The Silver Screen 7 film crew was here to catch all the excitement!

We will reopen next Friday Oct 26 and remain open through to the 31st.
Hours as always 6:30 to 9 PM weather permitting.


----------



## Junkins Haunted Estate (Sep 28, 2012)

There was the Perfect Storm, then last year, the Halloween Snow storm and now the weatherman is forecasting a Halloween hurricane!! Sunday is looking questionable, Monday and Tuesday is Hurricane “Sandy” with Wednesday, Halloween is questionable too. Halloween in southern Maine is just getting scarier and scarier each year . . . . . So if you want to experience the Junkins Haunted Estate this year, I'd make my plans for this Friday or Saturday night or both!!!


----------



## Junkins Haunted Estate (Sep 28, 2012)

The new Junkins Haunted Estate 25th Anniversary video is on YouTube, thanks to Ryan Boba-Fett Cultrera of Silver Screen 7!!!


----------

